
Open Source Toolkits for Speech Recognition - sasquire
http://www.svds.com/open-source-toolkits-speech-recognition/
======
dl1234
Has anyone here compared the deep learning capabilities of Kaldi to that of
Tensorflow, Torch or the other DL frameworks?

